# Lineaeffe



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Februar 2008)

Moin Moin,

ich habe vor,mir eine neue Bolorute zu kaufen.
Habe einige Kataloge gwälzt.
Da bin ich aud die italienische Marke Lineaeffe gestossen.
Leider kenne ich die Marke nicht.
Könnt Ihr mir einige Infos zur Marke geben?


Vielen Dank im voraus

Stefan#h


----------



## schaumburg4 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

Hi,...
ich habe ne Matchrute von Lineaeffe und habe damit bis jetzt nur gute erfahrungen gemacht, ich habe die damals für um die 40€ beim Ausverkauf ergattert.
Die Vearbeitung find ich super und Preis Leistung bekommt auch ne 2 bis 2+
lg Schaumburg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

kennst du die telematchruten von der firma?


----------



## schaumburg4 (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

ne leider nicht habe eine der letzten ruten davon im laden erwischt und habe nur steckruten begutachtet
lg Schaumburg


----------



## Pit der Barsch (26. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

Ich hab eine Bolo von Lineaeffe.
Modell Storica(ich glaub die gibts nicht mehr) 6,00m
Ist Top in Ordnung, kann ich dir wohl ans Herz legen#6


----------



## Tricast (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

bei lineaeffe würde ich bei ofenloch gucken. entweder versand oder ebay.

gruß aus bremen

heinz


----------



## muddyliz (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

Ich habe ne Bolo von Lineaeffe in 6m. Sehr empfehlenswert. #6 Leicht (ca. 250 Gramm), schlank, steht gut, federt im Drill unheimlich gut ab (damit kannst du selbst nen 5-pfünder Karpfen problemlos drillen). Habe ich bei Ofenloch über Ebay für 30 Euro incl. Versand geschossen, regulärer Preis ca. 80 Euro (das ist die Rute aber auch wert). Einziger Nachteil: Wenn die Schnur nass ist klebt sie leicht am Blank fest, aber dieses Problem hast du wohl mit jeder Bolo.


----------



## Tricast (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

@ Martin Obelt
Sollte keine Werbung für Ofenloch sein, nur Ofenloch ist wohl Importeur für Lineaeffe und bietet die Sachen günstig an. Entscheiden muß jeder selbst und Lesen wird wohl auch jeder können.

Stippermesse Bremen
Gruß Heinz


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

kennt jemand von euch die 
black power 4m??????????


----------



## Pit der Barsch (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

Das problem mit der Schnur am Blank hab ich auch bei der Storika,ich denke es liegt an den Ringen die könnten ein wenig weiter abstehen.
Das hab ich bei einer anderen Bolo nicht.

Was willst du denn mit einer 4 Meter Bolo ???


----------



## Rotauge (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ist schon klar! Ich wollte auch nur darauf hinweisen, dass Ofenloch als "Versandabzocker" gilt - nicht, dass einer dort einfach ein paar Teile bestellt (ohne deren AGBs ausführlich gelesen zu haben) und dann für jedes Teil 10€ Versandkosten abdrücken soll......




Das hat sich nach meinem Kenntnisstand aber stark verbessert, es sei denn, die haben wieder einen Rückschritt gemacht. Habe dort mehrere Artikel bestellt zu ganz normalen Versandkosten.


----------



## Rotauge (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

Alles klar Martin, das ist dann bei über 2 kg Paketen der Fall.  Ich hatte 6,99 € an Versandkosten gezahlt.

Das ist immer noch ein wenig zuviel, aber nicht mehr ganz so abgezockt, wie es im letzten Jahr zum Teil noch war.


----------



## carp95 (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

du musst dir aber bei ebay auch immer anschauen was du dir sparst! wenn ich ne 100€ Rute für 25 Euro krieg, dann zahl ich auch mal 12.99 Versand!


----------



## muddyliz (29. Februar 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

Ich habe vor 2 Jahren für die Rute 10 Euro Versandkosten bezahlt. Mit DHL hätte das, wegen Überlänge, 27 Euro gekostet.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. März 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

kennt denn nun jemand die black power in 4m??
versandkosten sind 6,99€ und das finde ich ok


----------



## Tommi-Engel (2. März 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

Ich habe eine Spinnrute von Lineaeffe.
Und die würde ich auf keinen Fall mehr hergeben wollen.
Obwohl Offenloch nicht gerade mein Lieblingsladen ist.

Aber die Rute ist klasse..


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

so,
heute ist die black-power angekommen
ist ne tolle telematchrute!#6
porto war 6,99€ ist also noch im dunkelgrünen bereich
rute ist toll verarbeitet und voll seinen preis wert!#6

auch wenn viele hier meckern,ich bin zufrieden mit den onlinevertrieb offenloch


gruß
stefan


----------



## Powie (5. März 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

Artikelnummer: 320224530165Na ja, jedem das seine und das seine dem Herrn. Will ich 2 Röllchen Schnur davon a. 50m kaufen, denn kostet das mal gerade 10,00 Euro Vsk. Aber wie es anderswo heißt, es gibt noch genug DAU's die auf so n Versandabzocke reinfallen. Versandabzocke kann man es ja schon gar nicht mehr nennen, ist der absoluteste Wucher den es gibt. Aber wie gesagt, alles predigen hilft nichts, der Geist ist willig, das Fleisch schwach, und so schmeißt ein jeder dieser geistlosen den Händlern ihre sauer verdiente Kohle nur so vor die Füße, selbige biegen sich KRUM und dämlich vor der Blöd- und Dummheit der Käufer. Amen!mfg


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Lineaeffe*

wie gesagt
ich habe die rute für 6,99€ v ersand erhalten-und das iss ok


----------

